# suction embolectomy vs thrombectomy



## pscalici (Jun 15, 2011)

Have a neuro that states he did suction embolectomy in the right MCA.  NO ballon was used, so I don't think it is a thrombectomy.  Any ideas on the code?

Thanks,  Penny


----------



## dpeoples (Jun 16, 2011)

pscalici said:


> Have a neuro that states he did suction embolectomy in the right MCA.  NO ballon was used, so I don't think it is a thrombectomy.  Any ideas on the code?
> 
> Thanks,  Penny




Since it wasn't a thrombectomy (no thrombus) I would code as unlisted, 37799

HTH


----------



## pscalici (Jun 17, 2011)

He says he clears the right MCA M1 segment and the anterior division.  Additional embolus was seen in the posterior division.Resistent to further suction embolectomy.  Is this still unlisted?  It sounds like he is using suction to clear the clot?


----------



## dpeoples (Jun 17, 2011)

pscalici said:


> He says he clears the right MCA M1 segment and the anterior division.  Additional embolus was seen in the posterior division.Resistent to further suction embolectomy.  Is this still unlisted?  It sounds like he is using suction to clear the clot?



The question is not the method (suction,snare, basket etc), the question is what was removed, embolus or thrombus?  There is no specific code for embolectomy of intracranial ( Middle Cerebral)  arteries thus an unlisted code is warranted IMO.

HTH


----------

